# Forester Bars and Chains



## HarleyScooter (Nov 11, 2009)

Has anyone heard or used any of these Forester Bars and Chains? The local shop sells them and they are priced pretty low.


----------



## oldsaw (Nov 11, 2009)

Talked to two guys who said they hold up pretty well for the money, and the nose is standard Oregon so it is replaceable. Probably wouldn't run one on a high use primary saw, but for a back-up bar or a limited use saw, not so bad. Then again, for the price you could burn through a 2 before you would feel "hosed".


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Nov 11, 2009)

HarleyScooter said:


> Has anyone heard or used any of these Forester Bars and Chains? The local shop sells them and they are priced pretty low.



yes i am in the process of putting them on my store am getting set up with the manufacture direct wont be no middle man involved so my prices will be competitive

for example a replacement muffler for a stihl ms340 customers would probily have to only pay $ 24.00 for the muffler 

they also have spikes for stihl husky and mcculloch around $ 5.98 for the spikes

yes i am in the process of carrying there brand


----------



## stihlboy (Nov 11, 2009)

i got one on one of my various 06x stihl saws, its holding up well


----------



## smilin possum (Nov 12, 2009)

We run some primary and back up they are ok for the money. Good for almost all jobs.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Nov 14, 2009)

currently working on the poulan brand right now will tell you all this 16 " .325 pitch .050 gauge 66 drive links looking at $ 28.47 for a combo kit 

bar and chain 

now i dont think you can find that any cheaper anywhere else online and if you do letme know and i will beat there price 

and a 16 " 3/8 .050 60 dl for stihl saws will be the same price for the combo kit


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 14, 2009)

I have about a half dozen of them on various saws and I really like them.
If I were depending on a saw for my paycheck I might think differently but for a firewood saw they are as good as it gets FOR THE MONEY!


Mike


----------



## SkippyKtm (Nov 14, 2009)

People like to bad mouth them 'cause they're made in China, I call it "The china syndrome". I've run them and the quality is very good.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Nov 14, 2009)

SkippyKtm said:


> People like to bad mouth them 'cause they're made in China, I call it "The china syndrome". I've run them and the quality is very good.



i had to pick a company that has good prices for me to pay so i can turn and give the good prices for the customer as well to pay that way i make a little on the sale i just looked at ebay on a air filter for a husky 272xp 272 and they wanted 13.49 for that filter i can get the same exact filter and dont worry i am going to put certain items that forester has on my store air filters will be one of them items 

but that same air filter i can sell them all day at $ 7.50

so i can get stuff to consumers at discount prices 

air filters a airfilter 

there carb kits are cheaper than oregon is or rotary or stens put together 

but in time i will have most of the stuff on my site im trying to take my time building the catalog cause i want it done right the first time


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Nov 14, 2009)

Have one on my 7900 and holding up as well if not better than the factory bar made by Oregon. Can't beet the price either.


----------



## JT78 (Nov 15, 2009)

I bought a 42 inch forester bar for my 395 and so far it seems ok but has a little more flex than the better made brands they are good bars for the money but just remember ya get what you pay for and I think I only payed bout 60.00 for my bar.


----------

